# It's so clicky here



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm finding it hard to have fun here.  Everyone seems so clicky.  I feel like I'm talking to myself...I do enjoy looking at all the great pics though.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 12, 2005)

We're not clicky really... it's just that the loud mouths seem to get all of the attention.  

So, what's up and stuff?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 12, 2005)

hi betty, all you have to do is start talking and you become one of us!!!!

its really easy and not that clicky, its just that the brunt of people who are regulars here have been here for a long darn time, so this place is home to us...

keep posting, tell a joke or two, and respond to someones stupid jokes, youll be in in no time!


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been mainly posting comments on photos.  Not much up.  I have a crappy job but an  interview set up for next week.  I would love a job taking pics.  I've been walking around with a camera since I won my first 110 film camera in a school candy drive when I was a kid.  I like it here because it seems there are people out there like me, who love taking pics for no reason at all.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

I also love that you get real critisism here.  I post on my local board, (my home on the web) and everyone just blows sunshine up your butt, LOL


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I also love that you get real critisism here. I post on my local board, (my home on the web) and everyone just *blows sunshine up your butt*, LOL


 
how does that feel?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> how does that feel?


 
Depends if you like that sorta thing, LOL


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

If you took my approach and water it down with a little bit of honey and sunshine, you'd be doing OK.

You have to MAKE these people pay attention to you. 

Just don't get banned by posting pics of Stewie giving the finger to someone who's probably never seen Family Guy.

Yeah, I make Tsunami's.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 12, 2005)

Clicky?  Like camera clicky?  I come and go here.  I put my $0.02 in to the critiques, throw a theme photo up now and then, then I forget everyone here exists for a while.  Then come back and do the same for a bit.  I almost never post anything, as I do not have much time to edit any of the photos I take (1000s since the new camera).  If I were to say clicky I would say everyone is in the same click here.  Bunch of wacko's but I fit right in.  Plus, it is amazing how the people here can point a camera at anything and make it look outstanding.  Again throwing my $0.02 in.  Oh, I tend to babble too.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 12, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> Depends if you like that sorta thing, LOL




MMMMMMM...REMINDS ME OF A DATE I ONCE HAD


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, Bettybooty, out here in General Discussions I still feel as if I did not quite "belong" and look at my post count. Apparently I have found my place elsewhere on this board and not NECESSARILY in the General Discussions.


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

:badangel: 





			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> MMMMMMM...REMINDS ME OF A DATE I ONCE HAD


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> :badangel:


 
see, you're now in the 'click' :cheers:   

start a thread and whine and you're accepted immediately


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 12, 2005)

Do y'all realize that everyone is spelling 'Clique' wrong? :lmao:

It's not 'Click' it's Clique'


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

Coming from the guy who just typed out "y'all"


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 12, 2005)

<-- Breaking out the popcorn for the duel!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Coming from the guy who just typed out "y'all"


That's a word down here... not sure what y'all use where you come from...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> <-- Breaking out the popcorn for the duel!



On one of my other forums, there is a popcorn eating emoticon, especially used for times like this...we should get the emote here!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Do y'all realize that everyone is spelling 'Clique' wrong? :lmao:
> 
> It's not 'Click' it's Clique'


 
...and for pointing that out, you're now out of the 'click'.....or were you ever in it?  hmmmmmmmm


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...and for pointing that out, you're now out of the 'click'.....or were you ever in it?  hmmmmmmmm


I'm in my own 'Clique'.... it's not one anyone really wants to be in... trust me on that one.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

You can't be in the *click* if you're going to waste time pointing out everyone's typos. That's one of the rules. We forgive each other those transgressions in the click. :mrgreen: 


So scram.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 12, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> You can't be in the *click* if you're going to waste time pointing out everyone's typos. That's one of the rules. We forgive each other those transgressions in the click. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> *So scram*.


 
LOL, Chris, you always catch the short end, eh? :lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> On one of my other forums, there is a popcorn eating emoticon, especially used for times like this...we should get the emote here!


 
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b53/bettybooty/smilie_hang6.gif

<img src="http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b53/bettybooty/smilie_hang6.gif" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 12, 2005)

I tried, I can't get the darn thing to post correctly..My forum has a bunch of great smilies, some gross ones too, LOL


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's a word down here... not sure what y'all use where you come from... :mrgreen:


 
By "down here" you mean; the backwards topsy turvy world of southern U.S. I suppose?

How do you feel about that exactly?


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> By "down here" you mean; the backwards topsy turvy world of southern U.S. I suppose?
> 
> *How do you feel about that exactly*?



Practicin to be a shrink?


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

I am a shrink.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I am a shrink.


 And how do you feel about that?


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

I feel like it's time for a sexy party?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> LOL, Chris, you always catch the short end, eh? :lmao:


Yeah, that's alright... as long as I have my camera and some film I'm happy. :mrgreen:







^^^
oh yeah... :mrgreen:  and some popcorn... :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 12, 2005)

Actually I feel sorry for BettyBooty... all these Cliques around here knocked him/her out of the thread... :lmao:


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I feel like it's time for a sexy party?


 Is this the part where I'm supposed to say touche'?


----------



## bace (Oct 12, 2005)

terri, stop acting so innocent.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> terri, stop acting so innocent.


 Why would I do that? :bigangel:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't worry about it being cliquey (it isn't really that bad! Seen much worse! ) Just post anything and everything.  Pretty soon people with the same taste and mentality will pick you up and start looking for your posts.

If not, just post to yourself!  I do and although it looks like I have no mates it really boosts my post count & makes an interesting online "diary" for me to read to myself later!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 12, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> I also love that you get real critisism here.  I post on my local board, (my home on the web) and everyone just blows sunshine up your butt, LOL



Is that why you chose the username you did?? :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> see, you're now in the 'click' :cheers:
> 
> start a thread and whine and you're accepted immediately



Worked for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's alright... as long as I have my camera and some film I'm happy. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did you get the popcorn guy to post?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 13, 2005)

Getting him to start posting isn't difficult...getting him to stop posting is where it gets complicated.. :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 13, 2005)

Wonh Wonh....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

Bettybooty said:
			
		

> How did you get the popcorn guy to post?


 
What? This guy?


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 13, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Getting him to start posting isn't difficult...getting him to stop posting is where it gets complicated.. :lmao:


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 13, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What? This guy?


 
Yeah, that guy....I can't get him to stay in my post.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol
unless I do that....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

:lmao: Just started reading this thread and couldn't stop...this place is so random...Littleman gets the shaft...terri and bace steal the thread for themselves...  Okay carry on....


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Getting him to start posting isn't difficult...getting him to stop posting is where it gets complicated.. :lmao:


That is true...  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> :lmao: Just started reading this thread and couldn't stop...this place is so random...Littleman gets the shaft...terri and bace steal the thread for themselves...  Okay carry on....


You're late again Amanda???
It's ok... you can be in my clique... :sillysmi:


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You're late again Amanda???
> It's ok... you can be in my clique... :sillysmi:



Too bad, she's already in my Themes forum CLICK.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> :lmao: Just started reading this thread and couldn't stop...this place is so random...*Littleman gets the shaft*...terri and bace steal the thread for themselves...  Okay carry on....



Doesn't Littleman ALWAYS get the shaft around here?


----------



## Alison (Oct 13, 2005)

mmmmmmm....popcorn!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Doesn't Littleman ALWAYS get the shaft around here?


:crazy: huh? who? what? :crazy:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2005)

LittleMan, lets start our own Clique...one free of typos and innuendo!

We will wage war against the bigger Clique


----------



## bace (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll stimulate your clique until you....never mind.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

Why is it that when 2 seperate groups are formed they always wanna wage war against each other?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I'll stimulate your clique until you....never mind.


 
Damn Bace, you sail close to the wind!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2005)

WAARR TO THE NON BELIEVERS!!! *Starts throwing pencils and cans of spam at anyone on he can see* YAARR!


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

> Why is it that when 2 *seperate* groups are formed they always wanna wage war against each other?


 That would be "separate" groups, mack. :mrgreen: 

Ever read "The Sneetches" by Dr. Seuss? It's an age-old question, that group mentality.....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

What you doing in here terri?  You're supposed to be doin "bird" in the PS Penn!


I wanted to make a typo to disqualify myself from joining any of these cliques/clans!


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> What you doing in here terri? You're supposed to be doin "bird" in the PS Penn!
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a typo to disqualify myself from joining any of these cliques/clans!


 I'm a slippery one, yep. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Oct 13, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> That would be "separate" groups, mack. :mrgreen:
> 
> Ever read "The Sneetches" by Dr. Seuss? It's an age-old question, that group mentality.....



"They have stars upon thar's".......nope, never heard of it :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Oct 13, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> "They have stars upon thar's".......nope, never heard of it :mrgreen:


  It's an amazing little thing, isn't it? :heart:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 13, 2005)

What's all this click/clique-flag wavin, war wagin crap!?!? aren't we s'posed to be 1 happy family?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Too bad, she's already in my Themes forum CLICK.



This is true...along with Lafoto...she's got to be the theme click queen...except for you Corry 

Littleman...you and your midget friend can start your own clique...click...ah welll looks like you already have:







 There's never a bad time for that picture...


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 13, 2005)

ahaa! I have arrived! late, but _fashionably_ late.


			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> Do y'all realize that everyone is spelling 'Clique' wrong? :lmao:
> 
> It's not 'Click' it's Clique'


 
i was about to say the same thing. it's bothering me.



oh and heck, i'll join your and Artemis' clique.  but we'll call it a clan, because that sounds cooler.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you sure you want to join that click Daniel?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

Dude...Chris that's just wrong...sure he has cool pants...but did you really have to hug him?...and Arty...uh let's just not go there 

Hmmm...now where's that picture of JonMikal at...


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

That's just cold... picking on the young one's... 

:lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

You're the one hugging the "friendly" fella in the pink pants  I'm just the innocent soul who exposed you...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

Texans....


----------



## Meysha (Oct 13, 2005)

> I'll stimulate your clique until you....never mind.



Bace you can be in my clique!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want to join that click Daniel?



BAHAHAH!!! BHAHHAH!

Our clan must wage war against our opresors...now...we need a name....and a clan tag! 

Lol, you wait...im gonna dig up your secrets and broadcast them like you have ours amanda...mark my words.

On a totally unrelated note, can you send me an embaressing picture of you?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 13, 2005)

> On a totally unrelated note, can you send me an embaressing picture of you?


 Smooooth... very smooth there dan. hehehe I don't think she even noticed! 

oh and nice photo of you and chris there. :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2005)

Just hanging around with a few friends...chillin...grillin...little bit of millin...

Why? Jelous of our Clique? or clan?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 13, 2005)

No way... not jealous at all. 


Umm... has anyone else noticed that it looks like the pink bikepants guy... has ummm.... busted his bike pants at the front there.

heheehe well it looks like it anyway.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2005)

Hehe me and my weird biker friends will cause you pain!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

> On a totally unrelated note, can you send me an embaressing picture of you?


She posted one a while back...
Somehow it seems to have been saved on my computer... :mrgreen:
muahahahaha
I'll send it to you... we need to PS it somehow. :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 13, 2005)

> On a totally unrelated note, can you send me an embaressing picture of you?


OHHHH... you mean THIS one???








That is Amanda... Don't let her say otherwise...


----------



## Andrea K (Oct 13, 2005)

wow...this thread is weird...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

And scarey now!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

:lmao: Geez...leave the kids alone in here for a few hours and their minds wonder...although Chris I think you're mistaken...I'm pretty sure that's Big Mike with wig on  Guesss I'm just lucky that the two of you are lacking in the PS skills...  Bring it on...I don't need no stinkin click clique to take on the two of you....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 13, 2005)

Amanda clan!  Go get 'em! 


This should be good to watch! (from a distance! )


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 13, 2005)

Never a dull moment! This is one of my fav fourms! Hopefully, one day maybe I will fit into the "click".


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 13, 2005)

John and Chris (not littleman Chris...but the plastic Chris  ) You're both welcome in to my click or lack there of anyday


----------



## Artemis (Oct 14, 2005)

*starts throwing members of the tpf at amanda* MEEET MY WRATH! MUAHAH!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> On a totally unrelated note, can you send me an embaressing picture of you?


 
Ummm. Arty?
Are you not the founder of the free-of-spelling-mistakes-cli*que*/clan?
Was it not your primary intention?

Well ... should it not be "embarrassing"??????
Not that your clique/clan isn't already by the photo (proof!) shown..........:lmao:


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Do y'all realize that everyone is spelling 'Clique' wrong? :lmao:
> 
> It's not 'Click' it's Clique'


 
Ahhh, now I get it!! I was trying to work out what clicky was :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> John and Chris (not littleman Chris...but the plastic Chris  )


DoH! :greenpbl:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> *starts throwing members of the tpf at amanda* MEEET MY WRATH! MUAHAH!



I'm not sure that Chase will be happy with you throwing his peeps around...and we've all seen his wrath :shock:


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 14, 2005)

oh this is getting ugly.  not to worry, dan and chris, let's regroup (we should probably think of code names).  i think i'll quote the patton speech, then we'll be totally fired up to PS us some insanely powerful images.  and frightening ones too, most likely. 



well missouri, looks like you have to face both Texas AND England. bring it.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Amanda, Use your super zoom lens blur on these guys & totally distort them!


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 14, 2005)

note to clan:

first order of business.  dispose of 'plasticspanner'.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 14, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> note to clan:
> 
> first order of business.  dispose of 'plasticspanner'.


not a problem... there are too many people going around using my name... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 14, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> oh this is getting ugly.  not to worry, dan and chris, let's regroup (we should probably think of code names).  i think i'll quote the patton speech, then we'll be totally fired up to PS us some insanely powerful images.  and frightening ones too, most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> well missouri, looks like you have to face both Texas AND England. bring it.



 Lucky for me you Texans will be so excited about gettin to shoot yer guns you'll wind up killin yer own 

You guys are just jealous of Chris...the real Chris...because he's plastic and nothin beats plastic!!! And little Chris...maybe you should switch your name...cuz the real Chris had it first


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 14, 2005)

Action man was plastic! :thumbup: :greenpbl:


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 14, 2005)

I think I'm in a clique, but it's only me in it.   

How do I go about joining a better one, do I have to be invited or can I just take the piss a bit and get accepted that way?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Tkraz said:
			
		

> I think I'm in a clique, but it's only me in it.
> 
> How do I go about joining a better one, do I have to be invited or can I just take the piss a bit and get accepted that way?



please dont take a piss in the forum   


19.95$ gets you into any clique you would like!!!!


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 14, 2005)

Do I have to renew it annually and will I be bothered by salesmen calling?   

Gonnae point us in the direction of the john then?  :lmao:


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 14, 2005)

Or you could always join the dark side.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Tkraz said:
			
		

> Do I have to renew it annually and will I be bothered by salesmen calling?
> 
> Gonnae point us in the direction of the john then?  :lmao:




you scots are always peeing!!!    

you dont have to renew annually, but you will be entered into the JAM OF THE MONTH club.


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 14, 2005)

Its a side effect of being constantly drunk out yer face


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 14, 2005)

Tkraz said:
			
		

> Its a side effect of being constantly drunk out yer face




yeah, i suppose your right. :lmao:


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 14, 2005)

And on that note , Im actually just away out to the pub.  :blushing: 

Will 'click' some more later on.

Tra


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 14, 2005)

I *was* feelin clicky but antibiotics cleared that up :cheer:


----------



## Tkraz (Oct 14, 2005)

Badoom-click (tish)


----------

